# 10 gallon multie tank?



## konvictkeeper (Jun 1, 2007)

i have a 10 gallon freeing up soon due to upsizing. do you think a 10 gallon would be enough for a pair of multies? do multies do okay in pairs?

bear in mind, i want what's best for the fish, and i'm willing to abandon the whole project if a pair of multies just will not thrive in a 10 gallon. so please be honest (as many of you here have no trouble doing when it comes to cichlids :wink

i would also like to include that i'm very thorough with tank maintenance, and will research as much as i can before deciding if this is the best setup for me.


----------



## Multies (Mar 9, 2007)

multies will be fine in a 10G.
i would actually do a trio.

sand
fish
a ton of shells

pretty much all you need for multies.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

multies are fine in trios (make sure its one male only). Its just its a bit more interesting to give them a tank bigger than 10g say a 20g then you can have a group of 8 (pref some unrelated ones, majority female but up to 3 males) and watch the full colony antics as you can leave more young in with them to form new breeding groups.


----------



## Sin in Style2 (Feb 6, 2004)

Multies would be fine in a 10g. I have heard of well maintained 10g tanks holding as many as 50 f them but would not advise tot hat many. This is the problem with multies in a 10g. They are really pretty cool fish if you look past the lack of bright colors. You get a trio and put them in a 10g and 3 months later you got 15+ you cant stop watching. Then you MUST have more and you looking at 30g longs or breeder tanks. For me it was 30g breeder tank lol.

Anyway to answer the question they will be fine in a 10g for both territory and bioload....good luck fighting the urge to upgrade


----------



## konvictkeeper (Jun 1, 2007)

hehe... thank you all for your responses... now, my dilema... finding them! i've looked all over the net for places that i can order them from. i have yet to contact my local lfs's, though, since today's easter and they're all closed. hopefully they'll be able to hook me up. yay! i'm all excited now; research, research, research! i always get so obsessed when i have a new idea for a setup!

do you think if a had a trio of multies i could have a few danios or small tetras in there as well? just wondering... i would be perfectly satisfied with just the multies...

how do they do with plants? maybe just some java ferns/moss? i assume they love to dig plants up.


----------



## toddnbecka (Oct 23, 2004)

Endler's or guppies would be better than danios or tetras, simply because they prefer hard, alkaline water like the multi's.

Java fern or moss can be attached to rocks or other objects, no problem about digging it up.


----------



## Multies (Mar 9, 2007)

endlers and guppies do not prefer hard water.

*** had minnows, danios, guppies, and other liveebearers with them with no trouble.


----------



## pcrawford1044 (Apr 19, 2008)

i have 6 in a 10 gallon but plan on moving them to a 29 shortly


----------

